

How good or bad interface design affects user behavior - ivorhook
http://designhooks.com/how-good-or-bad-interface-design-affects-user-behavior/

======
mreiland
didn't read through everything, but the example of the contrast with the
positive/negative actions is silly.

I find it much easier to identify the "bad example" than he good example. It
isn't the contrast that's important, it's the color and the it's easier to
pick out the red when it's filled in.

I feel like more important things should be catchier than less important
things, something the example absolutely does not do.

